# Weird dreaming sensation when closing my eyes please HELP



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

Hi if anyone could help I'd really appreciate it, I first started experiencing dp/dr 2 years ago which was induced by MDMA. For the first year I didn't touch a thing not even a drop of alcohol as I was to scared as the dp/dr was constantly with me. After a while I stated to get use to it and for some stupid reason I tryed MDMA on a night out but woke up the next morning with the same level of dp/dr which had me think like a fool that once it had surfaced it wouldn't get worse so would be ok to carry on, on the odd night out. How wrong was i around 4 weeks ago I went out and took some MDMA but woke up feeling a million times worse. All the normal dp/dr symptoms seem worse but I also now have other symptoms for example absolutely no motivation, restless, irritable and just not bothered with anything at all. Also I'm also having this really WEIRD sensation that when I'm laying with my eyes closed whilst still AWAKE my thoughts feel as if I'm dreaming and really makes me panic. I'm fearing that it could be me progressing to schizophrenia or psychosis or is something else. I know I've been such a fool and a idiot to get myself in this position and I've brought it on myself but I've really learnt the hard way. I'd really appreciate if anyone could help as I'm pretty worried at the moment. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

no probly not there alot of really werid effects in dps most severe stage . when i closed my eyes back then felt like i was being sucked into space


----------



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

Hi thanks for the reply, I've also felt that sometimes that when I close my close I have some weird out of body experience which feels like I'm being lifted up. Have you also had it this severe? Thanks


----------



## chazhe (Nov 12, 2012)

I do sometimes experience these, The can be very very unpleasant and uncomfortable, but They don't hurt. It's a form of dissociation. and It's very unpleasant sometimes. Try coming up with some creative ways or techniques to reduce the intensity. Like, smelling something strong or try to feel your feet. They might help. If you found a good way, let us know, Good luck


----------



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

Hi thank you both for your replies, your probably right but it just seems my mind is working overtime and really seem to be fearing schizophrenia or psychosis. I just can't believe how worse my dp/dr symptoms have got. hopefully in time things either get easier or reduce. Thanks again


----------



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

Yeah your right I need to get a grip. There is more to life then worrying about this bull**** thanks again.


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

You're not.

http://www.calmclinic.com/anxiety/not-schizophrenia


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Fearless said:


> you're scaring these people to death by spreading your confusion


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

> teh345" data-cid="286693" data-time="1368658951">
> 
> I don't see how I'm scaring anyone? The wording of my statements clearly point towards the fact that while DP may at times exhibit some psychotic symptoms, it is not in fact psychosis or onset of schizophrenia/psychosis, or "going mad" in your words.


I see what you mean man. To people who don't fully understand their condition, some of Dp's more extreme symptoms will likely feel like psychosis/schizophrenia simply due to the absurdity of what you're feeling. But there is a difference. When you experience these weird feelings, you are also experiencing FEAR towards them because you are afraid you're crazy. Therefore you're in the right mindset and you're not insane. You're aware of the bizzare nature of the disorder, therefore you are sane. All worries about psychosis are false.


----------

